# Should women be hairless except for their head?



## shintao (Jan 21, 2011)

I like a nice smooth women myself, but others might like a women with hairy legs and armpits. Some religious women don't shave, and everybody else(?), well it is up for grabs I guess.

What do you think? To shave or not to shave?


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 21, 2011)

Some religious women don't shave?

What religion would that be, pray tell?


----------



## shintao (Jan 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Some religious women don't shave?
> 
> What religion would that be, pray tell?



The Swartzentruber Amish 

Women are not allowed to cut their hair, shave their legs or underarms. They are not allowed to use any type of birth control, makeup, nail polish, perfume. They cannot smoke. 

Practices of the Amish


And I believe French women do not shave, I have heard, not sure.


----------



## ekrem (Jan 21, 2011)

Shaved. 
Some hair on upper-side of forearms are tolerable. 

In Islam, men and women have to remove body-hair every 40 days although in real terms it happens much more frequent. 

This concept is off course a hygienic concept, but it has developed into a beauty ideal also. You won't get layed with hair.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 21, 2011)

Good heavens! I just assumed you were full of shit!

That's just wrong!


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jan 21, 2011)

European females could definitely improve themselves by showing less hair.


----------



## Kat (Jan 21, 2011)

Smooth and shaven! Oh but not my head..no way. LOL


----------



## shintao (Jan 21, 2011)

I also wonder why some men prefer women hairless, or hairy?? That might take some thinking.

For me, I love the women form wherever I look on it, and I don't like hair being in the way. Even an armpit is beautiful. I also think it seems more youthful as well. And can be hygienically cleaner to my tastes I suppose. And it seems like more fun in the bath soaping around.

I like long head hair, center of back or longer. And yes I know what a pain in the ass it is for women to have it. And what a joy it is for me to play in. I think the Asian hair looks the healthiest, thick, but whatever if it is long.


----------



## shintao (Jan 21, 2011)

Kat said:


> Smooth and shaven! Oh but not my head..no way. LOL



Do you feel that is a more recent trend? And why? Like why, do you think males like it that way? You feel better about yourself that way? That kind of why.......


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm wondering why I just read that, and why you feel compelled to share?


----------



## shintao (Jan 21, 2011)

R.C. Christian said:


> European females could definitely improve themselves by showing less hair.



Do you think the Euro men are preferring the hair look? It is the tradition? They are too lazy or lack time to shave? I think I saw German women with hair under the armpit.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 21, 2011)

Euro men aren't typically interested in women, are they?


----------



## shintao (Jan 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I'm wondering why I just read that, and why you feel compelled to share?



I feel if you are going to ask a question, you should lead off by answering yourself first. It seems a polite way to have a conversation. I wouldn't expect anyone to share who felt uncomfortable about it. Maybe it is the psychologist in me to explore subtle areas to see what other people think about why they prefer the things they do.

Hope I didn't offend anyone.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 21, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Shaved.
> Some hair on upper-side of forearms are tolerable.
> 
> In Islam, men and women have to remove body-hair every 40 days although in real terms it happens much more frequent.
> ...



So those that like shaved women or women that shave are acting like Islamic folk?


----------



## shintao (Jan 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Euro men aren't typically interested in women, are they?



Hmm, I surely don't know the answer, or ever gave it a thought. I know a few German couples, who come for vacations, and they seem to be very much into one another, happy, sharing, and doing things together. Married, traditional types, sing old folk songs, clap, etc. You really don't see to much in their films about relationships or marriage. Surely they court, etc.


----------



## ekrem (Jan 21, 2011)

shintao said:


> I also wonder why some men prefer women hairless (...)



Without hair the focus is on the essential. 
When hairs are gone, women can also decorate this region with temporary Henna paintings or long-time Tattoos, but looking always at the same picture isn't really fun.


----------



## ekrem (Jan 21, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> So those that like shaved women or women that shave are acting like Islamic folk?



They act accordingly to their personal beauty ideals.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't ask EKREM, for Pete's sake. Ekrem is the kid who comes to the message board with questions about women. Apparently he's never been around any, ever, until just recently. I'm not even sure he's not confusing women with young boys. In a completely innocent way, I think.


----------



## ekrem (Jan 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Don't ask EKREM, for Pete's sake. Ekrem is the kid who comes to the message board with questions about women. Apparently he's never been around any, ever, until just recently. I'm not even sure he's not confusing women with young boys. In a completely innocent way, I think.





> Bassano de Zara, an Italian who resided in Turkey in the 1530s (...) thought the depilation of the pubic area was done so that Turkish women could more easily decoratively dye with henna this region and four fingers length above it. [56]


(Page 13)
Hair rituals in Ottoman and Turkish society
http://users.esc.net.au/~nhabel/lectures/aykut.pdf


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, whew...it's something you read.

Carry on. Reading is a good thing.


----------



## ekrem (Jan 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Oh, whew...it's something you read.
> 
> Carry on. Reading is a good thing.



You are behaving like an old bitter hag.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 21, 2011)

How does my concern that you get an education make me a bitter old hag?

More evidence that you know zip about women. Though we know that already.


----------



## shintao (Jan 21, 2011)

ekrem said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > I also wonder why some men prefer women hairless (...)
> ...



I am not much on tattoos myself. I think some look nice. A small hip one maybe. I am going to start a thread on that, body tattoos.  They are really an in thingy now.


----------



## ekrem (Jan 21, 2011)

Why are you questioning my education, my education isn't the topic here. 
What have you achieved besides being divorced and having 2 children, who certainly are lovingly contrary to their mother?
Old bitter hag.


----------



## shintao (Jan 21, 2011)

ekrem said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Don't ask EKREM, for Pete's sake. Ekrem is the kid who comes to the message board with questions about women. Apparently he's never been around any, ever, until just recently. I'm not even sure he's not confusing women with young boys. In a completely innocent way, I think.
> ...



That is a good article. When I was in high school, hair had several different styles, and kind of set you apart into groups. They had a wop that was kind of a James Dean style. My brother had that style. I got a hair cut called flat top with wings, and prolly looks as crazy as some of the styles we see today. Even the Bald style of today conveys a kind of message, skin heads, etc.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 21, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Why are you questioning my education, my education isn't the topic here.
> What have you achieved besides being divorced and having 2 children, who certainly are lovingly contrary to their mother?
> Old bitter hag.



Ahem.....who sounds bitter here?


----------



## JohnA (Jan 21, 2011)

shintao said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering why I just read that, and why you feel compelled to share?
> ...


  certianly not me   its a change from some of the tribe thats posted on the religious  and political  forums at least here ( if one chooses to answer ) we have a thread thats just opinion and not one where some dipshit can post a opinion and call it a fact .
 i digress 

im of the old school  i like some grass on the playing field  .
the modern hollywood fashion that  has girls  with no body hair  & plastic tits doesnt do anything for me .
 many european  girls do not shave  pubic hair  or at most  they just trim 
 japanese women mostly dont even do that .
its i do believe   mostly a  usa thingy 

 to me girls who are completly hairless other than the head look like dolls or small children   rather  frightening  .

when you were a teen or in puberty did not  movies where a climpse of pubic hair was shown  get you  a stiffy ??
  that image  to me still holds  true .


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'd choose furry over ugly on the inside...any day...

Luckily though, my Lady Love is smooth and beautiful, inside and out..


----------



## shintao (Jan 21, 2011)

JohnA said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Geeze, I don't recall that far back. Seems there was that girl on Mickey Mouse Club that was a fox, always liked Marylin Monroe as well.


----------



## Douger (Jan 21, 2011)

I just like to know that when I get up from "dessert" , I won't have to floss............


----------



## editec (Jan 21, 2011)

*



Should women be hairless except for their head? 

Click to expand...

 
"Should" as in it matters?!

*


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jan 21, 2011)

Prefer girls without body hair, but hell, I'm pretty hairy myself, so who am I to make demands? 

Shaved armpits and legs are pretty standard across the board nowadays, at least in Europe, Latin America, and East Asia.  Can't say I know much about Central Asia, the Middle East, or Africa on the matter.


----------



## shintao (Jan 21, 2011)

editec said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well yeah, it matters as this thread attests from responses.


----------



## shintao (Jan 21, 2011)

Epsilon Delta said:


> Prefer girls without body hair, but hell, I'm pretty hairy myself, so who am I to make demands?
> 
> Shaved armpits and legs are pretty standard across the board nowadays, at least in Europe, Latin America, and East Asia.  Can't say I know much about Central Asia, the Middle East, or Africa on the matter.



So maybe it is a Worldly thingy.


----------



## editec (Jan 21, 2011)

shintao said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > > *Should women be hairless except for their head? *
> ...


 
This thread attests only to the fct that it matters to some people.

The use of the term "should" implies that it OUGHT TO MATTER _to all of us._

It doesn't.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jan 21, 2011)

shintao said:


> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> > Prefer girls without body hair, but hell, I'm pretty hairy myself, so who am I to make demands?
> ...



It's globalization man. Hundreds of millions of women all over the world are watching the same Miss Universe pageants, and reading the same Vogue magazines, and looking at the same super-models in ads, and keeping up with the Kardashians, and looking at Lady Gaga videos on youtube, it's all becoming enmeshed into one omni-taste from which nobody can escape. 

But well, I suppose this particular consequence isn't so bad.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 21, 2011)

I like a little patch that looks like a landing stripe.


----------



## Blagger (Jan 21, 2011)

shintao said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Euro men aren't typically interested in women, are they?
> ...



Of course European men are interested in women, shintao. What you've got to remember is that AllieBaba's one of those pig-ignorant American bible-bashers who have never left America and only ever have sex with their eyes closed. But it's not her fault she's so suspicious and paranoid; her church had an unsavoury effect on the way she views others. We can only pray for her now.


----------



## Douger (Jan 21, 2011)

shintao said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Some religious women don't shave?
> ...



It's a damn good thing the Amish women aren't Italian. Doggy style would be like fucking a bear cub


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 21, 2011)

o grow the hell up and stop trying to make mature women look like immature girls or worse immature boys.....

i do not get this wax everything movement.....hell women wax their arms....i got hair on my private parts...and it stays there....fuck a bunch of waxing...i shave the armpits and legs....dont be pushing it....o and i dont approve of making a man wax his back etc...if you dont like em hairy dont go out with a hairy...somewhere there is hairless with your name on it


----------



## syrenn (Jan 21, 2011)

shintao said:


> I like a nice smooth women myself, but others might like a women with hairy legs and armpits. Some religious women don't shave, and everybody else(?), well it is up for grabs I guess.
> 
> What do you think? To shave or not to shave?



All things being equal, men should be held to the same standards as women.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 21, 2011)

syrenn said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > I like a nice smooth women myself, but others might like a women with hairy legs and armpits. Some religious women don't shave, and everybody else(?), well it is up for grabs I guess.
> ...



Hair is just window dressing, it will one day fall off and become thin . The real beauty is shown from within the person.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > shintao said:
> ...




I agree. So if men dont shave their legs and armpits and every where else they prefer women smooth, women should not be shaving those places either.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 21, 2011)

syrenn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Does a woman have to shave he face?


----------



## syrenn (Jan 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




If a woman had hair on her face would you want her to shave?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 21, 2011)

syrenn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Shaving is a matter of hygiene, it keeps those little buggers off of you. personally I pay attention more to how a person looks at life than how they appear on the outside.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

I like a lady with a hairy noggin...


----------



## manifold (Jan 21, 2011)

I prefer women who shave their legs & pits, and perhaps the occasional trim of her pubes if needed.  But a chick with a Brazillian actually turns me off.


----------



## Cuyo (Jan 21, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Some religious women don't shave?
> 
> What religion would that be, pray tell?



Well i don't know who shintao is talking about, but the Amish out here do not shave their legs.  You rarely see their legs because they don't wear shorts or short skirts either, but once in awhile you get a wooly glimpse as she's going up some stairs or something.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You didn't answer the question.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 21, 2011)

Women can shave anything they want, that's the freedom of being American

however

I demand the right for them to prove it!!

Carpet match the drapes?  Or hard wood floors?  I demande to know!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 21, 2011)

syrenn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



It would be kind of like kissing another man if she had a full facial hair. SO I WOULD SAY SHAVE PLEASE.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




So again, all things being equal...

You have your own answer about hair on a  womens face, and your whining about men having to shave. 

So to all men SHAVE PLEASE.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 21, 2011)

What is it with men that they (or at least most) seem to think that no matter how ugly they are, how fat they are, how badly they take care of themselves....they still think hot women should be interested in them. Get over yourselves, guys. Punch in your own weight category. 

The OP thinks he gets to decide how women should look for him. Bet he's a butt ugly toad. And since physical appearance is all consuming for him.... maybe he should look in a mirror - if he can find one that one doesn't break.


----------



## Frank (Jan 21, 2011)

Daaaamn.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 21, 2011)

JohnA said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Yup! At least leave me a "landing strip". I feel kind of dirty making love to a woman with no pubic hair.


----------



## manifold (Jan 21, 2011)

California Girl said:


> What is it with men that they (or at least most) seem to think that no matter how ugly they are, how fat they are, how badly they take care of themselves....they still think hot women should be interested in them. Get over yourselves, guys. Punch in your own weight category.
> 
> The OP thinks he gets to decide how women should look for him. Bet he's a butt ugly toad. And since physical appearance is all consuming for him.... maybe he should look in a mirror - if he can find one that one break.




Sounds to me like the OP struck an exposed nerve.


just sayin...


----------



## syrenn (Jan 21, 2011)

California Girl said:


> What is it with men that they (or at least most) seem to think that no matter how ugly they are, how fat they are, how badly they take care of themselves....they still think hot women should be interested in them. Get over yourselves, guys. Punch in your own weight category.
> 
> The OP thinks he gets to decide how women should look for him. Bet he's a butt ugly toad. And since physical appearance is all consuming for him.... maybe he should look in a mirror - if he can find one that one break.







As i said, all things being equal


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 21, 2011)

California Girl said:


> What is it with men that they (or at least most) seem to think that no matter how ugly they are, how fat they are, how badly they take care of themselves....they still think hot women should be interested in them. Get over yourselves, guys. Punch in your own weight category.
> 
> The OP thinks he gets to decide how women should look for him. Bet he's a butt ugly toad. And since physical appearance is all consuming for him.... maybe he should look in a mirror - if he can find one that one break.



Ouch.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 21, 2011)

I like women who are shaved everywhere but their heads its smoother and easier for oral sex, but I'm not too picky about it. Shaving the legs and armpits is a must though for women, they look better that way.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

Cuyo said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Some religious women don't shave?
> ...



You peek up women's dresses as they climb stairs?  You're nothing but a perv...


----------



## Cuyo (Jan 21, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



lol, it's not that I look, it's just there.  And for the record, I'm talkin' ankles.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 21, 2011)

manifold said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > What is it with men that they (or at least most) seem to think that no matter how ugly they are, how fat they are, how badly they take care of themselves....they still think hot women should be interested in them. Get over yourselves, guys. Punch in your own weight category.
> ...



I've lost count of the times I've been called a 'lesbian' for turning down some ugly dude, stinking of BO, and, frankly, filthy. Sometimes, women say 'no'. Get over it.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 21, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> I like women who are shaved everywhere but their heads its smoother and easier for oral sex, but I'm not too picky about it. Shaving the legs and armpits is a must though for women, they look better that way.



Do _you _shave to make it easier for oral sex?


----------



## Samson (Jan 21, 2011)

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I like women who are shaved everywhere but their heads its smoother and easier for oral sex, but I'm not too picky about it. Shaving the legs and armpits is a must though for women, they look better that way.
> ...



Is that an invitation?

****gets out razor****


----------



## manifold (Jan 21, 2011)

California Girl said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Fuck'n dyke!


----------



## Frank (Jan 21, 2011)

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I like women who are shaved everywhere but their heads its smoother and easier for oral sex, but I'm not too picky about it. Shaving the legs and armpits is a must though for women, they look better that way.
> ...



I wouldn't be opposed to it....makes it look bigger too and i can use all the optical-illusion help i can get!


----------



## Samson (Jan 21, 2011)

Frank said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



How do you know "it makes it look bigger?"


----------



## syrenn (Jan 21, 2011)

Frank said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...




LOL. 

My point was that if men like women shaven, then the men who like that should also shaving themselves.


----------



## kwc57 (Jan 21, 2011)

Neither my ex or current wife shaved and it has never bothered me.  Had a girlfriend who did.  I enjoyed that as well.


----------



## kwc57 (Jan 21, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Frank said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



But that depends on whether women find a shaved man appealing.  The different genders find different things appealing.  Most women are not going to be turned on by a guy wearing makeup.  Should he wear it because she does?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 21, 2011)

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I like women who are shaved everywhere but their heads its smoother and easier for oral sex, but I'm not too picky about it. Shaving the legs and armpits is a must though for women, they look better that way.
> ...



Yes.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 21, 2011)

kwc57 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Frank said:
> ...



 The op is about what You want Others to do to make THEM attractive to YOU. 


Now,if i wanted YOU to wear makeup to be more attractive to ME, but was unwilling to wear makeup myself to be more attractive to YOU...then it would be a problem.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 21, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...




Good man!


----------



## Samson (Jan 21, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Frank said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I once picked up a barfly with whom encouraged me to shave her, among other things.

Shaving a female's pubis is surprisingly easier than you'd imagine.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 21, 2011)

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Alot more women prefer that nowadays, which is why I started.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 21, 2011)

Samson said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Frank said:
> ...



Yes it is.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 21, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...




Good for the women nowadays! It is rather insulting  and stupid when a man wants a woman clean shaven, but will not entertain the thought of shaving his pubs himself.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 21, 2011)

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Oh I absolutly agree, if a man wants his girlfriend to shave her pubic hair he must be willing to do the same, or just drop the subject.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 21, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Yep, i agree. 



How about the legs and armpits?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 21, 2011)

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I never had a woman ask me to do that, would take a hell of a woman to convince me to do that though lol.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 21, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Do you like your women with smooth legs and armpits?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 21, 2011)

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Absolutely yes.


----------



## Frank (Jan 21, 2011)

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Well, look at it this way too.....

If a woman wants a man to camp out and picnic down there, she needs to understand that he may want a smooth place to visit.  So, if a man wants bobo polished and the woman wants there to be nothing but the twig and berries and no other foliage, then he should trim the hedges.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 21, 2011)

California Girl said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Lol..I have too, in my dark and distant past..

Funny thing is, when they would call me a lesbo, there would almost always be a lesbo nearby who would defend my hetero honor, then put moves on me, lol.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 21, 2011)

manifold said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Shut the fuck up, gayboy.


----------



## Samson (Jan 21, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...





It must be nice to be that flexible.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 21, 2011)

Samson said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


----------



## Kat (Jan 21, 2011)

shintao said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Smooth and shaven! Oh but not my head..no way. LOL
> ...



 Recent trend?? Women have been shaving legs and arm pits for a looong time now..so no not a more recent trend.


----------



## kwc57 (Jan 21, 2011)

Kat said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



I think he is speaking of your naughty bits.  Actually, I know he is.  All one has to do is look at a Playboy from the 80's or older to see that women in that industry didn't shave.  The shaved look in our society is a newer trend.


----------



## 007 (Jan 21, 2011)

kwc57 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > shintao said:
> ...



A lady's coochie is naughty? ... 

Twenty plus years ago is new? ... 

I don't think you batted very well with that post.


----------



## Samson (Jan 21, 2011)

We need to explore this issue in broader terms:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/151787-pubic-hair-why.html#post3235390


----------



## syrenn (Jan 21, 2011)

Samson said:


> We need to explore this issue in broader terms:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/151787-pubic-hair-why.html#post3235390




Who you calling a broad?


----------



## Samson (Jan 21, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > We need to explore this issue in broader terms:
> ...



Women should color their pubic hair:

Betty Beauty Products, Betty Beauty Reviews | Folica.com



> For the hair down there... to make it match." Betty Beauty got its inspiration from a trip to a salon in Rome. After observing the colorist handing her clients brown paper bags, creator Nancy Jarecki asked the receptionist what was in the bags. Surprisingly enough, Nancy found out that the bag contained some extra dye. Safe and effective, this hair color is available in six colors: blonde, auburn, brown, black, sunburst and funky hot pink




I think I'd like to see "funky hot pink."

"Sunburst" sounds a little scary; WTF?


----------



## shintao (Jan 21, 2011)

syrenn said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > I like a nice smooth women myself, but others might like a women with hairy legs and armpits. Some religious women don't shave, and everybody else(?), well it is up for grabs I guess.
> ...



That would be an interesting concept. See that rugged man up on the iron landing the beam of steel, sporting short tight pants, shaved legs and high heels. LOL!!


----------



## shintao (Jan 21, 2011)

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I like women who are shaved everywhere but their heads its smoother and easier for oral sex, but I'm not too picky about it. Shaving the legs and armpits is a must though for women, they look better that way.
> ...



You would trust a guy with a razor near his penis? Hell! He doesn't even trust himself!! LMAO!!!


----------



## shintao (Jan 21, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I heard this on a comedy show, so don't take it as scientific. But the guy said, "Do you know that after you shave off pubic hair that is grows back to the same length, but no further. Hmmm, so how does hair know how long to grow to be back where it was??


----------



## shintao (Jan 21, 2011)

Kat said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Yeah, I m talking about the whole body here, so the trend of shaving between the legs. Hygiene was mentioned, and not answering if you feel uncomfortable with a question.


----------



## shintao (Jan 21, 2011)

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Shocked! I have never considered it, and not sure how I would feel about shaving there. That might have to go on my list of things to ponder about my penis. Like #38, Should I try masturbating with hot sauce on my cock. #7, if my belly sticks out & I can't see my penis, is it really there? LMAO!!!


----------



## kwc57 (Jan 21, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Naughty bits was a joke.  Get a sense of humor for crying out loud.  It sounded nicer than saying **** or gash.

From a grand societal view, yes, 20 years is new.  If you merely wanted to take the US society into consideration since it's founding, 20 years ago was yesterday.

I wasn't batting, I was punting.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 21, 2011)

shintao said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I guess you don't know what a Brazilian is. 

You would be surprised. My guess he would learn quickly how to shave without cutting.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 21, 2011)

shintao said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



So shave yours off and see how long it grows back after.  


It grows back to the same length.


----------



## Kat (Jan 21, 2011)

shintao said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > shintao said:
> ...



Isn't a matter of a comfort level. Is more a matter of extreme personal questions being asked on a public message board....trashing out a *political* message board for you to seemingly get your kicks. You seem to be a bit old to be making these kind of threads, but I do get that a pervert can be ageless.
And no, I didn't get that that was where you were leading. But, I should not be surprised.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 21, 2011)

shintao said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Why shocked. If you like women shaved why no shave yourself.

Try tiger balm, works better then hot sauce. And if your belly sticks out so far as to cover your dick, my guess it doesn't matter if you can see it or not.


----------



## Samson (Jan 21, 2011)

Kat said:


> You seem to be a bit old to be making these kind of threads, but I do get that a pervert can be ageless.
> And no, I didn't get that that was where you were leading. But, I should not be surprised.



Indeed, there is no maximum age on perversion.


----------



## Kat (Jan 21, 2011)

Samson said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > You seem to be a bit old to be making these kind of threads, but I do get that a pervert can be ageless.
> ...



LOL You don't count!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 21, 2011)

Samson said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > You seem to be a bit old to be making these kind of threads, but I do get that a pervert can be ageless.
> ...



Thank Gawd!!!


----------



## shintao (Jan 21, 2011)

Kat said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Good on comfort level, bad on extreme personal. I guess you got your ageless perversions from yourself, but no need to open your closet door, no one cares.


----------



## shintao (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



I think the max is corpophilia. LOL!


----------



## Kat (Jan 21, 2011)

shintao said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > shintao said:
> ...



You sure seem to old man.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 21, 2011)

I prefer shaved legs, well kept hair, eyebrows a must, hair on arms is optional.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 21, 2011)

The more exposure of the largest organ of the human body, whether man or woman, the more sexy, in my opinion.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hairless women.. nope, it's it's not working for me..


----------



## shintao (Jan 21, 2011)

Kat said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



You seem like a Tibetian nun.


----------

